# libnodave



## crx (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo alle Zusammen

Ich bin erst seit kurzem hier und finde das Forum sehr informativ.

Ich bin hier auf libnodave gestossen und hab ein bischen rumprobiert.
Variablen lesen und schreiben funktioniert schon mal super, aber habe ein kleines Problem.
Hat schon mal jemand versucht mehrere Variablen auf einmal zulesen?

Mein vorhaben einen Merker und einen Eingang im Selben PLC Zyklus zulesen.

Geht das mit Dave?

P.S Die Dokumentation die ich gefunden habe ist ein bischen lückenhaft.
Wo kann ich ne gute runterladen.

MFG CRX


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Juni 2011)

Suche mal nach ReadMany (o.s.ä.)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Juni 2011)

crx schrieb:


> Hallo alle Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin erst seit kurzem hier und finde das Forum sehr informativ.
> 
> ...



Jo, gehen tut das. Mit prepareReadRequest, adDVarToReadRequest,....

In welcher Sprache arbeitest du denn?


----------



## crx (1 Juni 2011)

Ich arbeite mit python. Habe mir die Funktionen in C implementiert, die ich dann ganz easy in python aufrufen kann.


----------



## crx (7 Juni 2011)

Habe es jetzt mal probiert!
davePrepareReadRequest und daveAddVarToReadRequest
funktionieren!

In der Doku die ich habe steht das daveAddVarToReadRequest nur Byte's lesen kann. Einzelne Bits muß man dann selber aus dem Byte auslesen. Ist das richtig??


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Juni 2011)

crx schrieb:


> In der Doku die ich habe steht das daveAddVarToReadRequest nur Byte's lesen kann. Einzelne Bits muß man dann selber aus dem Byte auslesen. Ist das richtig??


Ja .......


----------

